# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  IPAD 2  + Δώρο Ασύρματο Πληκτρολόγιο Bluetooth

## pas2007

Πωλείται Ipad 2 Wifi χωρίς 3G το οποίο έχει μερικά χτυπηματάκια από την χρήση και έχει αρχίσει να ξεκολλάει το digitizer στο πάνω μέρος
αλλά είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό.

Μαζί δίνεται φορτιστής, καλώδιο και δώρο ένα bluetooth πληκτρολόγιο.

80€

----------

